# I'm Getting sheep!!!! lol



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

met a local shepherdess who raises Finn and shetland and she was selling a 7 year old shetland ewe only because her other sheep had lots of twins. In talking with her asking questions turns out she has a Finn ewe who is barren and a Shetland Wether. 
they will be a good starter flock for me and the fleece they produce are gorgeous anyway. Plus they are primitive breeds and smallish so i don't think they will be hard to work with. the gal who raised them says they are really sweet and docile. 
So today i have been cleaning out my little barn and just need to put up some fencing and then i will bring them home. so excited! lol
I have lots to learn and on Thursday morning i am going to get aquainted with them and learn more about raising sheep etc. the gal will mentor me as i learn ... yeah!!!! 
sooooo.... any tips?? Oh and yes they have been vaccinated and hooves trimmed and just been sheared.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Enjoy your new sheep. Sounds like the start of a great spinners flock. Build your fence strong and tight. Not so much to keep your sheep in, but the dogs and yotes out. My wife named her company after our first flock and it brings in a large chunk of income to this day. Awesome that your flock comes with a mentor. Glad you are getting more than one animal. They really do best as a herd. We started out with triplet bottle babies and ended up with ten sheep and 2 angora goats but that was a long time ago. Have fun and love the experience. You never know what it may bring down the road for you. Improve and enlarge your pasture so you can rotate your fields. Helps to keep the worm load down.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats lhalfcent!!!

I'm so happy for you!:2thumb:


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

awesome news


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

meeting my sheep today at 11am. I hope they like me... I'll take pics of them and post later... squeeeeeeeeee!!! lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I look forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok i only have one picture and it is of the shetland ewe she is about to get sheared. it was and is rainy and very dreary today so pictures didn't come out well. 
so this pic was taken by the sheperdess she sent me... the sheep have all been sheared already and such. i like they are smallish and so darn sweet. :2thumb:

I also got to see a Finn mommy with triplets she had last night. and another finn mom with twins. wow they are just so darn cute!!!
i will get better pics when i pick them up next week.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> Ok i only have one picture and it is of the shetland ewe she is about to get sheared. it was and is rainy and very dreary today so pictures didn't come out well.
> so this pic was taken by the sheperdess she sent me... the sheep have all been sheared already and such. i like they are smallish and so darn sweet. :2thumb:
> 
> I also got to see a Finn mommy with triplets she had last night. and another finn mom with twins. wow they are just so darn cute!!!
> i will get better pics when i pick them up next week.


Sounds like you had a great day!

Congrats again!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

update... 
getting my sheep this coming week. have to find a trailer to rent as i don't have one. the gal didn't offer so i am not asking. blush

anyway. the weather here has been so up and down with thunderstorms and days of rain with a few good days in between. got my little barn cleaned out just have a few more things to get rid of. 
suppose to have thunderstorms with lots of rain again today through monday evening maybe some severe stuff tomorrow night and monday they say. so i am hurrying up to put up some fencing today. 
then i should be good to go!!
whew lots of preparation!! lol 
but the pasture i have for them they will think they died and went to sheep heaven! lol will keep them busy for sure.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Great another Sheepeople.....


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Have a blast. Sheep are wonderful additions to any homestead. My wife spins and felts so I have the worlds best sweaters and hats. When you are ready to wash and process your fleece, there is a wool washing tutorial on a website called Ten Good Sheep that might help you out. Good luck


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent, Has a true talent when it comes to wool and fiber. 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f82/spinning-10636/


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> lhalfcent, Has a true talent when it comes to wool and fiber.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f82/spinning-10636/


awww shucks andi... thank you! hugs
:teehee:


----------

